# Favorite Halloween Movies



## HuneyB (Oct 10, 2018)

So, you guys got any video-based traditions? I personally pick out any given franchise and marathon it until it's done. So far I've done Friday the 13th and Marble Hornets (if ya count that). This year I'm doing Child's Play.

Anyone got a movie or set of movies that they just _gotta_ save for Halloween season?


----------



## alphienya (Oct 10, 2018)

Personally I'm a sucker for Gremlins, Poltergeist, all of the Halloweentown movies, and some of the other animated movies that pop up on cartoon channels around this time of year.

I don't have any traditions with any movies yet, though. Just kinda watch them if I stumble across them when channel surfing.


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 10, 2018)

Halloween by John Carpenter. *duh* 
The rest varies from year to year, but It always comes down to the classics. 
Also: Beetlejuice!


----------



## TornPaperDolls (Oct 12, 2018)

Motel Hell, The Prowler, are two movies I always try to do.

I also love to do episodes of Gravity Falls and Over The Garden Wall during this time of the month!


----------

